# Onkyo reciever remote issues



## Irishdrunk (Feb 22, 2011)

Forgive me if this is too off topic for this section, I don't wanna join any other forums and need some help.

So I am on my second Onkyo Reciever, previous was a TX-SR605, new one is TX-SR706.

I'm having the same problem on the new as I did on the old. Basically, the remote control "lags" and will only work like 6 seconds after I push a button. So going from Volume 40 to 30 takes like a minute. I bought a new remote for the older 605 off ebay, and it works like its supposed to, but now this new one is doing it. Is this some sort of feature I can disable or what? I have reset the remote and even changed remote ID's in setup. Nothing works. Hoping this is some simple fix...because I can't understand how its doing it on a completely different model, and buying a new remote fixed the last problem.

Thanks


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

I have the 706 and have never had this issue.

Im wondering if theres anything causing interference by the reciever?
have you tried using the remote at a closer range to test this? or by moving the reciever?

this is unrelated, but I had a Hauppage TV remote on my HTPC and everytime I changed the station on the PC it would change the source on the amp!


----------



## Irishdrunk (Feb 22, 2011)

s4turn said:


> I have the 706 and have never had this issue.
> 
> Im wondering if theres anything causing interference by the reciever?
> have you tried using the remote at a closer range to test this? or by moving the reciever?
> ...


 It's not interference or distance at all. Buying a new remote for the previous receiver fixed the problem completely.
It doesn't work well from anywhere. I've reset it multiple times I just don't get it


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

you might have a faulty IR sensor on the receiver


----------

